# CannaMed SCAM??



## benamucc (May 11, 2009)

I went and saw the med doc today at CannaMed.  Everything went well, and as I was getting all of my paper work, and paying on the way out, they asked if I would like, for $50 a "Physician's Statement" so that I could go next door and visit the dispensary before my card came from the state.  

I had done my homework, and this was a curveball I hadn't expected.  Thinking this was most likely some sort of loophole they were offering I accepted, and went next door to the dispensary.  

While waiting in line, and chatting with another patient, he asked if I had purchased the "Physician's Statement".  I told him yes, and he looked very sad while he replied "You just got ripped off.  As soon as you get your medical report from the Dr. you're done."  

All this being said, I then walked into the dispensary produced the documents, and was allowed to purchase meds.  

CannaMed SCAM??


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 11, 2009)

A doctor charging you $50 to write you a letter explaining your medical condition.......sounds like a scam to me!!!!  That is their friggin job.

It is as if they are charging you twice for the same thing.  Does the doctor charge you for the visit?  Of course.  Well going to the doctor and having him tell you what was wrong with you and giving you a prescription was why you went there in the first place.  Him charging you another $50 to put that in writing is friggin ridiculous.  They are obviously there for the money and not the patients if they are pulling that crap.

Physicians are required by law in every state to release to you your medical records if you ask for them.  They are allowed to charge you a reasonable fee for copies here in my state (up to like $.25 per page), but certainly not $50 for one friggin page.


----------



## benamucc (May 11, 2009)

yea this was some ghetto certificate with a special little silver sticker...i gotta post a pic of this junk...brb


----------



## benamucc (May 11, 2009)

Check out the weak CannaMed Stamped Sticker...:holysheep:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 11, 2009)

Yea....piece of junk.  If they sold you this for $50 telling you that you needed it to buy medical MJ immediately, then why at the bottom of the letter does it say, "THIS DOCUMENT DOES NOT ALLOW THE HOLDER TO PURCHASE MEDICAL MARIJUANA WITHOUT FIRST RECEIVING A MEDICAL MARIJUANA REGISTRATION CARD FROM THE STATE OF COLORADO"?????????


Total ripoff, they might as well of put it in the fine print in the bottom, "this letter is worthless, it is not even worth the paper it is printed on let alone $50".


----------



## benamucc (May 11, 2009)

THANKS NYCxJack.  I really got hustled on this one.  Hope everyone else learns a lesson from my adrenaline filled buy.  

EVERYONE WATCH OUT!!!


----------

